# 8 point score



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Guys,
Took him a few weeks back, 7 year old, 25.5" inside spread, I don't have the rest of the dimensions, what ya got on score. I have my idea, but sure would like some input.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

130ish. Spread makes him


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Nice Bullwinkle!


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Who cares how many inches... what a cool buck.


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

Very cool 8 bud, congratulations! 

Mid 120â€™s, great deer.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

I will get measurements soon, I think he is a lil north of there, but I agree he was a cool find on a property that does not get hunted much! Thank you for the comments. The deer was close to 200 ponds on digital scale


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Very fine buck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## UnclePoPo (Jun 4, 2013)

Eyeballing I would guess in the range of 138. Very nice buck!!


----------



## 257wbymag (Jan 29, 2017)

25 inside then I am thinking 140-143


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*??*

beautiful buck a wall hanger for sure. 8's don't score and the short tines hurt as well, the spread will boost him some. old mature buck, nice work. :texasflag


----------



## TexasSlam18 (Aug 26, 2010)

I say 127-129. Someone correct me if i'm wrong, but you can can't add anything longer than the longest beam for the spread. for ex. if his beams are 23" you can only count 23" of the spread towards the score.


----------



## TeamFaith (Jun 14, 2006)

25" spread
22" beams X2
8" brow tines total
16" G2 Tine Length total
14" G3 Tine Length total 
32" Total Mass "H" measurements 

Total score approx. 139 

That's my guess...


----------



## tlt_tamu (Apr 17, 2013)

25" spread
22" main beams 
3' brows
8" G2
6" G#
13" mass

129" dam nice deer. Personally I do not deduct one inch. If he grew it he gets the credit!! Not too many that wide walking around


----------



## Calfroper81 (Nov 4, 2012)

138 dang nice buck


----------



## Jerry713 (Nov 6, 2019)

Pushing 130 but a great buck regardless.


----------



## TexasSlam18 (Aug 26, 2010)

so have you scored it yet?


----------



## jacklury (May 2, 2019)

*How to prevent the development of ED?*

Arrowmeds online pharmacy has associate assured privacy service wherever all of your personal information or your order is entirely non-public, and our home delivery is 100% free from problem. Youâ€™ll be able to conjointly get nice offers and discounts on sildenafil by following up on the websiteâ€™s weekly offers. You can also buy Vidalista Tadalafil at cheap price.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

At the Taxi now, I have not. My Bad kinda crazy closing out my year and throwing a few fishing trips here and there. I did not get the measurements, just the spread. at 25.5 inside. Tines could be longer than appears, he eyeballed him in the low 140ish range, Which may be high. 8's are hard to go past 140-150, although I have seen a few freaks as big or bigger:smile:
That will be for next year hopefully



TexasSlam18 said:


> so have you scored it yet?


----------



## jrg_80 (Aug 13, 2009)

tlt_tamu said:


> 25" spread
> 22" main beams
> 3' brows
> 8" G2
> ...


Closest numbers posted to what Iâ€™m seeing.

jrg


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

25.5 spread, 50 in beams, 36 on top, 28 in mass, so 139.5 is my uneducated guess.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

So I see site is compromised again from above info mercial


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

And again


----------



## sand storm (Mar 15, 2012)

130 maybe.... give or take a few inches....still a nice buck.


----------



## Weminuche (Jul 16, 2019)

I would say high 120â€™s


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

And again - from a year old post ...


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Sorry gents, I don't frequent the site as I used to, Just to recap, I shot this one for a few reasons he was truly a tad over 7 years old, actually was bigger the year prior. and he was unique compared to many I have seen. he was low to mid 140. again 25.5" inside spread. And I cannot remember the other measurements , he is not hanging here at home currently. I have been looking forward to this year as well, it should be interesting to say the least, he will fool you, I wish I had an up close. sorry


----------

